# La comunita' italiana nel forum di gentoo

## federico

Stavo guardando un po' le statistiche del forum di gentoo e ho notato (l'avevamo gia' notato un tempo ma questo e' un aggiornamento  :Smile:  ) che ci sono tantissimi utenti del forum italiano nelle prime 100 posizioni -per poster- del forum  :Smile:  Dovrebbero darci piu' spazio  :Smile: 

100 X-Drum

88 k.gothmog

84 FonderiaDigitale

63 codadilupo

59 MyZelf

57 Federico

53 Cazzantonio

52 lavish

50 silian87

49 koma

37 xchris

35 bsolar

30 cerri

14 shev

9 gutter

4 randomaze

2 fedeliallalinea

Se non ho dimenticato nessuno 17 di noi sono tra i primi 100 top poster del gentoo forum  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Speriamo solo che il subforum Off Topic non sia una scusa per postcount++  :Exclamation: 

----------

## silian87

Lol... dovrei fare la romanzina sulla poca valenza dei range e del numero di post, ma la lascio ad altri...

Sotto sotto e' bello stare in quel posto   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ROTFL  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

che figata... non ci avevo mai fatto caso  :Very Happy: 

posso sentirmi figo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io sono lontanissimo   :Sad: 

beh... preparatevi ad un'ondata di spam!   :Laughing:  dovrò pur salire la classifica no?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

cercherò di raggiungervi, 17 è un numero troppo sfigato..  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

io sottolineerei il fatto che:

```
35 bsolar

30 cerri

14 shev

9 gutter

4 randomaze

2 fedeliallalinea 
```

di questi, che sono i TOP Posters, molti sono già bodhisattva  :Wink:  Che postare molto faccia raggiungere il nirvana  :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## federico

No il forum OT non e' un sistema per ottenere piu' post  :Smile: 

Come avete affermato non e' vero sempre che chi ha molti post allora e' molto figo, pero' bisogna anche tenere conto che oltre una certa soglia sei figo per forza  :Smile:  1000, 2000, 6000, 12000 mila post non possono essere solo di domande sceme  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

sì, stai a vedere che adesso uno è figo perchè ha tanti post... 

non è la quantità che conta, bla bla, ma il contenuto, bla bla....

ovviamente, se fossi anch'io nella lista, sarebbe sì figo e non avrei certamente fatto questo post.

ovviamente, sto facendo questo post per aumentare il mio contatore ed entrare nella lista.

----------

## xchris

aoooo fedeliallalinea quanto parli  :Laughing: 

++1

concordo sul discorso quantità vs qualità.

Come si vede questo mio post non serve a nulla  :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

domanda ai mod: non è il caso di togliere i post in off topic dal post count? come per otw

EDIT: btw i veri fighi sono quelli che si sono registrati nel 2002   :Cool:   :Razz: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> domanda ai mod: non è il caso di togliere i post in off topic dal post count? come per otw
> 
> 

 

non dare queste brutte idee   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Che postare molto faccia raggiungere il nirvana  ?

 

Se lo vuoi chiamare cosí.

Peraltro postare molto con voi non é difficile. Il problema é eliminare dal postcount i messaggi con il seguente testo:

"Se facevi una ricerca trovavi questo thread"

"Se funziona metti il tag [risolto]"

"La discussione sta andando troppo OT"

"Per favore cerchiamo di mantenere la discussione su un livello civile"

"Post chiuso perché duplicato"

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   domanda ai mod: non è il caso di togliere i post in off topic dal post count? come per otw
> 
>  non dare queste brutte idee  

 

Sinceramente lo avevamo giá in mente...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

fortunatamente a me la mania del numeretto mi è passata un bel pò di anni fa su un forum  :Razz: 

lo spam è una brutta bestia  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO visto che questa sezione del forum non p corretto chiamarla OT o cmq lo spirito che la anima è diverso da OTW non credo sia necessario togliere il count dei post.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Semmai dovrebbero staccarci la spina... ma andate tutti a fare un bel giro in campagna... che cosa ci troverete nel forum gentoo...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Semmai dovrebbero staccarci la spina... ma andate tutti a fare un bel giro in campagna... che cosa ci troverete nel forum gentoo...   

 guiro ma non ho capito...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Semmai dovrebbero staccarci la spina... ma andate tutti a fare un bel giro in campagna... che cosa ci troverete nel forum gentoo...    guiro ma non ho capito...  

 

Voleva dire che il forum di gentoo non puo' essere meglio di una trombata imboscati da qualche parte in un pioppeto e che l'unica cura per noi sarebbe non avere la corrente elettrica (anche se qualcuno potrebbe resistere ancora una giornata con piccoli apparecchi telematici e ups:) )

----------

## Ic3M4n

ah! ora ho capito!   :Embarassed: 

beh... no dai... preferisco il pioppeto   :Very Happy: 

(devo dirlo perchè la mia ragazza è qui in parte! ssssshhh!   :Laughing:  )

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh... no dai... preferisco il pioppeto  
> 
> (devo dirlo perchè la mia ragazza è qui in parte! ssssshhh!   )

 

E' QUESTO IL FATTO GRAVE!!!

La tua ragazza e' li in parte e tu sei sul forum di gentoo, ti rendi conto ?   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

EDIT:

Se qualcuno sta pensando che ci faccio io qui sabato sera, e' che devo ancora uscire  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' QUESTO IL FATTO GRAVE!!!
> 
> La tua ragazza e' li in parte e tu sei sul forum di gentoo, ti rendi conto ?    
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Concordo sul fatto che dovremmo eliminare il postcount dal forum OT. 

O sarebbe meglio eliminare direttamente il post count?   :Confused: 

----------

## thewally

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> E' QUESTO IL FATTO GRAVE!!!
> 
> La tua ragazza e' li in parte e tu sei sul forum di gentoo, ti rendi conto ?    
> ...

 

Forse sarebbe più giusto il secondo   :Wink: 

Una bella piallata   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

quante cavolate per un numero... cosa cambia se uno fa 100 - 1000 - 10000 post? se uno arriva a 10000 magari molti saranno di aiuto per gli altri, è abbastanza triste fare un postcount++, anche perchè non è che chi arriva primo ha un premio. o sbaglio?

certo è che magari una persona che ci ha sbattuto tempo nel forum per forza di cose avrà un count maggiore. 

anche se probabilmente il postcount dei mods è cresciuto in maggioranza per post del tipo:

```
aggiungi il tag risolto

mosso nel forum xyz 

etc .etc .
```

anche per tutti questi post una persona utilizza il suo tempo, fa un favore a tutti gli utenti etc.etc. 

stavo cercando un post di randomaze in cui diceva che questi post sono inutili... sono post come altri, anzi, a volte sono più utili per la comunità questi che molti ot.

dopo... tutto quello che riguarda il: ho un post in più di te... sono tutte pippe mentali.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo... tutto quello che riguarda il: ho un post in più di te... sono tutte pippe mentali.

 

Concordo con te, il problema è che alla fine non tutti sono dello stesso avviso e molti vedono il postcount come un trofeo   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> stavo cercando un post di randomaze in cui diceva che questi post sono inutili... 

 

Quali post?

Se l'inutilitá é riferito al postcount se non trovi il post posso riscriverlo senza problemi  :Mr. Green: 

Se invece si tratta di "Metti [risolto]", "Mosso nel forum" e via dicendo, beh quelli non sono post inutili ma farei volentieri a meno del fatto che venissero conteggiati.

Anzi, fosse per me eliminerei il postcount oltre i 50 post, indipendemente dal dove/come/quando vengano fatti i post.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non lo trovo... ho provato a dare un'altra scorsa agli ultimi thread... ne abbiamo parlato su più d'uno di questa cosa...

@gutter: si, diciamo che il problema è che non tutti sono dello stesso avviso... però è anche vero che quella scritta "noob" nei primi post può puzzare, però da quando arrivi ai 1000 messaggi in poi... non scali più niente... sei già arrivato. e non credo che uno si metta a scrivere 1000 messaggi di fesserie, si rompe prima. magari nei 1000 ce ne sono alcuni un po' strampalati, però direi che in generale un fondo di "voglia di aiutare" c'è. 

se poi la scelta è di arrivare a quota 50 e poi non conteggiarli più... beh... non cambia niente... tutti noi continueremo a portare le nostre idee qui dentro. se però la scelta dell'eliminare il postcount è un metodo per diminuire il numero degli OT, come qualcuno a paventato, non credo che funzioni...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma non ha nessun senso eliminare il postcount, al massimo si eliminano direttamente gli ot..

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gutter: si, diciamo che il problema è che non tutti sono dello stesso avviso... però è anche vero che quella scritta "noob" nei primi post può puzzare, però da quando arrivi ai 1000 messaggi in poi... non scali più niente... sei già arrivato. e non credo che uno si metta a scrivere 1000 messaggi di fesserie, si rompe prima. magari nei 1000 ce ne sono alcuni un po' strampalati, però direi che in generale un fondo di "voglia di aiutare" c'è. 
> 
> 

 

Se cerchi bene nel forum c'è stato qualcuno che ha postato molti messaggi ma qualcuno ha sollevato il dubbio se avesse realmente installato gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Se cerchi bene nel forum c'è stato qualcuno che ha postato molti messaggi ma qualcuno ha sollevato il dubbio se avesse realmente installato gentoo 

 

I miei primi 100 messaggi circa (forse un po' meno) su questo forum erano di quando non avevo ancora installato gentoo, perche' stavo attendendo l'arrivo del mio powerbook per poterci installare sopra gentoo (l'ho preso proprio per quello).

C'e' da dire che non aspettavo altro che prenderlo  :Very Happy: 

Cmq se uno non ha installato gentoo ma aiuta e non fa OT inutili su altre distro continuamente, io credo che non sia giusto dirgli su!

In ogni caso penso che il postcount sia una cosa carina, e non vedo motivi per toglierlo   :Mad:  .

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se cerchi bene nel forum c'è stato qualcuno che ha postato molti messaggi ma qualcuno ha sollevato il dubbio se avesse realmente installato gentoo  

 

chiunque sia stato non penso l'abbia fatto per il postcount..

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chiunque sia stato non penso l'abbia fatto per il postcount..

 

Infatti la mia affermazione si riferiva al significato del postcount in se. 

Mi spiego meglio: se vedo che un utente ha 1000 messaggi posso essere portato a pensare che questo utente sia una persona esperta ma in realtà può non essere così. Se leggi bene il mio post, ho solo puntualizzato quotando una affemazione di Ic3M4n. In quel post si parlava del fatto che un utente che ha fato mille messaggi deve aver pur scritto cose interessanti. La cosa che ho voluto puntualizzare è che non credo che sia esattamente così dal momento che il postcount in se ha un significato molto relativo.

Spero che adesso la mia personale opinione sia chiara   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi spiego meglio: se vedo che un utente ha 1000 messaggi posso essere portato a pensare che questo utente sia una persona esperta

 

no, è solo una persona che ha postato mille messaggi, e per postare 1000 messaggi in qualche modo si è sbattuto, o per aiutare altre persone o perchè non capisce nulla di quello che sta facendo sul suo pc. certo può anche mettersi a spammare, però non mi sembra ci siano persone che spammavano e che sono durate tanto qui dentro

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se leggi bene il mio post, ho solo puntualizzato quotando una affemazione di Ic3M4n. In quel post si parlava del fatto che un utente che ha fato mille messaggi deve aver pur scritto cose interessanti. La cosa che ho voluto puntualizzare è che non credo che sia esattamente così dal momento che il postcount in se ha un significato molto relativo. 

 

si, è una cosa relativa, è vero. però mi piace sapere quanti messaggi ho scritto, pur non andando in giro per strada con una maglietta con scritto 1192. 

in ogni caso: quoto sia silian87 che ProT-0-TypE

----------

## !ico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, è una cosa relativa, è vero. però mi piace sapere quanti messaggi ho scritto, pur non andando in giro per strada con una maglietta con scritto 1192. 
> 
> 

 

anche perchè dovresti farla con i numeri cambiabili, o con un tabellone luminoso appeso....  :Smile: 

a parer mio, il numero dei post non è così significativo: certo, quando ti risponde un fedeliallalinea che ha più di 12000 post (non me ne vogliano gli altri top posters   :Razz: ) vai sul sicuro, piuttosto che risponda uno come me...

credo che eliminarli sia sbagliato: piuttosto eliminare le scritte tipo noob, veteran e simili, visto che non sono sempre in relazione al numero dei post..   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh la scritta più infamante è noob, però passa dopo 75 post mi pare. poi che uno sia l33t, veteran, guru o quello che è beh... che mi cambia?

----------

## !ico

semplicemente che uno può postare per la prima volta dopo aver usato gentoo per 2 anni, e quindi essere esperto, e un altro, come si è già detto, può raggiungere i 100 post solo con cavolate, quindi la "denominazione" sarebbe errata.. 

ma poi alla fine non cambia niente: dipende sempre da quanta importanza gli si dà...   :Wink: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

il tutto sta a cosa attribuisci al titolo.

teoricamente il titolo si riferisce al forum, un noob del forum è uno che non posta molto etc.etc. 

certo il significato che molti attribuiscono ovvero essere un veteran e quindi essere dei geni con gentoo non centra niente. io x esempio di genio ho solo quello della lampada. per il resto ho tante richieste di soccorso e qualche flame. tutto qui.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> certo il significato che molti attribuiscono ovvero essere un veteran e quindi essere dei geni con gentoo non centra niente.

 

Anche se é passato alla concorrenza credo questo sia un buon esempio di n00b.

----------

## Ic3M4n

e che cosa ho detto io?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Anche se é passato alla concorrenza credo questo sia un buon esempio di n00b.

 

Effettivamente e' passato per ms   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> e che cosa ho detto io?

 

Una cosa giusta...e io ho postato un esempio per rafforzare il concetto  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Questo non mi sembra uno dei forum in cui si fanno "discriminazioni" sul post count o cretinate simili, quindi non vedo il problema dell'avere o no il post count (premetto che posto molto poco fuori dalla sezioni italiani)

----------

## federico

A me piace il mio postcount, mi fa capire quanto tempo ho "perso" postando qui  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Speriamo solo che il subforum Off Topic non sia una scusa per postcount++ 

 

no dai qualche consiglio/aiuto ogni tanto lo do...

edit: il postcount è una brutta bestia è il male, è lo scopo

che alcune persone su questo forum hanno inseguito con un accanimento tremendo,

pure di arrivare a quota N e dimostrare di essere l337 (a chi poi? boh)

ricorderete di certo i post che evolvevano in maniera "anomala", o quelli insensati,

o quelli autorisolti come per "magilla" dopo 5 minuti dalla loro comparsa ecc ecc ecc

comunque fortunatamente il lavoro dei mod ha arginato questo fenomeno

edit2: ho vintoooooo muahahha!  :Mr. Green: 

ritiro il ban a casa di gutter tnx

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit2: ho vintoooooo muahahha! 
> 
> ritiro il ban a casa di gutter tnx

 

LOL

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> No il forum OT non e' un sistema per ottenere piu' post 
> 
> Come avete affermato non e' vero sempre che chi ha molti post allora e' molto figo, pero' bisogna anche tenere conto che oltre una certa soglia sei figo per forza  1000, 2000, 6000, 12000 mila post non possono essere solo di domande sceme 

 

E questo e' assolutamente FALSO, e da buon fisico (quale io NON sono   :Wink:  ) ti do la dimostrazione pratica....prova a leggere TUTTI i post del neo-moderatore Cazzantonio, e poi dimmi se non cambi idea   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

In un attimo di cazzeggio sono andato un po' a sbirciare ancora questi dati, come abbiamo gia' notato sono inutili pero' sono divertenti ed esserci e' sempre bello  :Smile:  Al tempo in cui aprii questo topic la situazione era questa:

```

100 X-Drum

88 k.gothmog

84 FonderiaDigitale

63 codadilupo

59 MyZelf

57 Federico

53 Cazzantonio

52 lavish

50 silian87

49 koma

37 xchris

35 bsolar

30 cerri

14 shev

9 gutter

4 randomaze

2 fedeliallalinea

```

E oggi...

```

102 FonderiaDigitale

96 .:deadhead:.

89 Peach

86 dgaffuri

82 Ic3M4n

70 MyZelF

61 codadilupo

60 silian87

58 koma

56 federico

44 bsolar

43 lavish

41 xchris

40 k.gothmog

36 cerri

35 Cazzantonio

18 shev

4 randomaze

2 fedeliallalinea

```

Insomma senza considerare fonderia che e' fuori top 100   :Twisted Evil:   abbiamo un italiano in piu' nella top 100 e passiamo da 17 a 18-19.

Secondo me siamo uno dei subforum piu' produttivi   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> Secondo me siamo uno dei subforum piu' produttivi   

 

Concordo!

postcount++;

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Che cosa significa "l33t"???

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Che cosa significa "l33t"???

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet

----------

## .:deadhead:.

OMG sono in seconda pagina!   :Shocked:  ma io non posto tanto... Questo è un complotto plutoanarcocomunfascistvegetariano per farmi alzare il postcount... chi è stato   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  ?! 

Tornando a noi, in effetti italia uber alles, tra flameeyes che sta battendo ogni record di commit tra i devel e noi utenti iperattivi del forum c'è da dire che gentoo piace, anzi "a me me pia¢e"  :Very Happy: 

Eppure, non so, ho un impressione di fiacchezza, di mancanza di stimoli... Come se qualcuno ci stesse rubando utenti...

I nostri utentiiiiii, 

il nostro

TESSSSSOROOOOOOO  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## federico

Sara' teSSSoro deadhead che ormai ne sappiamo troppe, e ti pare teSSoro di non poterti inventare piu' nulla   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## khelidan1980

MEGA OT

@Federico Noto che anhe tu conosci il sito danemarkbynight.dk!   :Mr. Green: 

Il bello è quando vai a Copenhagen è scopri che a quelle foto cossrisponde realtà!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

MEGA OT

----------

## lavish

@khelidan1980: anche se siamo nel forum di discussione, per queste cose ci sono sempre i pm  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E oggi...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ci sarei anche io   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ci sarei anche io  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

povero gutter... me lo fate piangere  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> povero gutter... me lo fate piangere 

 

Come farei se non ci fosse lavish a consolarmi?   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

aggiornato a stamattina. Fede ti eri perso anche X-Drumm  :Very Happy: 

```
140 fctk

130 xlyz

128 motaboy

102 FonderiaDigitale

---------------------------

96 .:deadhead:.

89 Peach 

86 dgaffuri

82 Ic3M4n

77 X-Drum

70 MyZelF

61 codadilupo

60 silian87

58 koma

56 federico

44 bsolar

42 lavish

41 xchris

40 k.gothmog

36 cerri

35 Cazzantonio

18 shev

8 gutter

4 randomaze

2 fedeliallalinea 
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Wow 35°   :Shocked: 

Che vinco se entro nei primi dieci?   :Very Happy: 

Via di corsa a postare migliaia di cose inutili   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Via di corsa a postare migliaia di cose inutili   

 

Puoi farlo tranquillamente nel forum dei mod  :Wink: 

Almeno che qualche altro mod ti rimproveri   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Almeno che qualche altro mod ti rimproveri  

 

Chiaramente succedera'  :Twisted Evil:  .

postcount++

----------

## khelidan1980

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @khelidan1980: anche se siamo nel forum di discussione, per queste cose ci sono sempre i pm  
> 
> Ciao 

 

Eh cio pensato un micromillesimo dopo aver battuto invio...sorry!

----------

## lavish

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

> Eh cio pensato un micromillesimo dopo aver battuto invio...sorry!

 

Nessun problema   :Wink: 

postcount++

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

